# 999 of 1000 of you will never be successfull , you will have a average life at best and earn 50 k a year



## ZPX97 (Dec 12, 2022)

Everything is saturated , you need to have a 1/10000 idea to become rich.

Or 1/100000 luck to hit the youtube lottery.
There isnt enough Money in the economyc cylcle for everyone to be succesfull.

Just accept your fate , you will be a average Wageslave Cuck.
Thats it.


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 12, 2022)

Low trust face, I believe your words.


----------



## mortis (Dec 12, 2022)

cope, average person makes 2k a year in my shithole
50k is ultra giga luxury salary.


----------



## Sens (Dec 12, 2022)

50k bucks would be nice jfl, nowadays i earn only a few missile attacks per month


----------



## ZPX97 (Dec 12, 2022)

mortis said:


> cope, average person makes 2k a year in my shithole
> 50k is ultra giga luxury salary.


Im talking about first world.
No one cares about your little South Asian Shithole


----------



## Deleted member 21340 (Dec 12, 2022)

as long as im able to frequently get laid im content with being a wageslave


----------



## Jamesothy (Dec 12, 2022)

ZPX97 said:


> Everything is saturated , you need to have a 1/10000 idea to become rich.
> 
> Or 1/100000 luck to hit the youtube lottery.
> There isnt enough Money in the economyc cylcle for everyone to be succesfull.
> ...


I be successful already cause I think outside the mother fricken box home slice. A man don't need much. I don't like those material possessions. I dress like a bum but got lots o money in my pocket and in tha bank. Skeet skeet negro beans.


----------



## mortis (Dec 12, 2022)

ZPX97 said:


> Im talking about first world.
> No one cares about your little South Asian Shithole


imagine living in a first world country and browsing here  so many things to do and still you are here


----------



## ZPX97 (Dec 12, 2022)

mortis said:


> imagine living in a first world country and browsing here  so many things to do and still you are here


Face brother...


----------



## WhoisDes (Dec 12, 2022)

Jamesothy said:


> I be successful already cause I think outside the mother fricken box home slice. A man don't need much. I don't like those material possessions. I dress like a bum but got lots o money in my pocket and in tha bank. Skeet skeet negro beans.


Nigga conquer English and basic grammar first.


----------



## Jamesothy (Dec 12, 2022)

WhoisDes said:


> Nigga conquer English and basic grammar first.


It's a forum and my reply, the grammar use at least, is pure satire. I'm mocking retards like you who use the word "nigga". A key characteristic of autism though is not being able to pick up on such things. You might want to get yourself checked out to see if you're not on the spectrum.


----------



## buflek (Dec 12, 2022)

i dont mind lol

having slightly above average income is enough for me. i can go travel the world every year to a different country, can get decent girls where i know they arent gold diggers


idgaf about cars, big houses and shit


----------



## ZPX97 (Dec 14, 2022)

.


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Dec 14, 2022)

Competition is for losers.

When you are better than your competitors there is not Competition.


----------



## longjohnmong (Dec 14, 2022)

mortis said:


> cope, average person makes 2k a year in my shithole
> 50k is ultra giga luxury salary.


where's that. i need to go there with my big dick american dollars


----------



## Yerow (Dec 14, 2022)

That is why you have to Genghis Khan Maxx

Dont have moral boundaries in business, do whatever it takes

Cheat on your competitors, Fuck up their business etc

// Yerow


----------



## Yerow (Dec 14, 2022)

ZPX97 said:


> Everything is saturated , you need to have a 1/10000 idea to become rich.
> 
> Or 1/100000 luck to hit the youtube lottery.
> There isnt enough Money in the economyc cylcle for everyone to be succesfull.
> ...


Do you understand?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 15, 2022)

ZPX97 said:


> South Asian


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 15, 2022)

ZPX97 said:


> Everything is saturated , you need to have a 1/10000 idea to become rich.
> 
> Or 1/100000 luck to hit the youtube lottery.
> There isnt enough Money in the economyc cylcle for everyone to be succesfull.
> ...


normies should just rope tbh


----------



## Pretty (Dec 15, 2022)

I’m one of the thousand who is


----------



## Britmaxxer (Dec 15, 2022)

as long as I can get an office job with minimL social interaction idgaf. just let me cope in relative comfort. herman miller chair, 3k gaming pc. curved 4k monitor. all I need.


----------



## Brazitard (Dec 16, 2022)

ZPX97 said:


> Everything is saturated , you need to have a 1/10000 idea to become rich.
> 
> Or 1/100000 luck to hit the youtube lottery.
> There isnt enough Money in the economyc cylcle for everyone to be succesfull.
> ...


If I make 50k year I just OWNED life lol I don't need THAT much money as a single man w/o kids.


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm that 1 in a 1000, just wait and see.


----------



## GodAmongstMen (Dec 16, 2022)

I make six figures, but life still sucks


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 29, 2022)

Brazitard said:


> If I make 50k year I just OWNED life lol I don't need THAT much money as a single man w/o kids.


Jfl 50 k is nothing but true u live in brazil


----------



## Witheredly90 (Dec 29, 2022)

ZPX97 said:


> Everything is saturated , you need to have a 1/10000 idea to become rich.
> 
> Or 1/100000 luck to hit the youtube lottery.
> There isnt enough Money in the economyc cylcle for everyone to be succesfull.
> ...


you can make more then that being a trucker? 50K a year is nothing


----------



## Immolati (Dec 30, 2022)

Struck by reality — whooooosh bam… over


----------



## MoggerGaston (Dec 30, 2022)

Luckily i am a top G


----------



## Shako Mako (Dec 30, 2022)

50k is really good money where I'm from.


----------



## Depressed&Out (Jan 1, 2023)

Just live in a porn wonderland.


----------

